# 6th Annual MMR Challenege Dec 30 - Jan 1st



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark your cals, We have moved the regions largest and longest running annual big race into the heart of the season.. More info will be coming in the next few months.. But until then feel free to take a walk down memory lane.








2011
http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...r-electric-challenge-2011-april-8-9-10-a.html
2010:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...r-electric-challenge-april-9th-10th-11th.html
2009 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...electric-challenge-2009-april-24-25-26-a.html
2008 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...mr-08-electric-challenge-april-19th-20th.html
2007 http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...acing/151899-mmr-07-electric-challenge-2.html


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

entry list:

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/PC/Molzer/01_01_2012_Heats Listing.HTM


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Mobile version:


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Trophies ordered... Entries still coming in... If you are looking to have us save a group of pit spots for you make sure you let us know who to try and group together


----------

